# Wimax



## ًwimax (24 أبريل 2010)

هذه أول مشاركة لي في مجال الواي ماكس فأنا عندي الكثير منها وسوف أوافيكم ببعض ما عندي تباعا
هذا ملف باوربوينت يتحدث عن تقنية Wimax والفرق بينها وبين تقنية Wifi


الرد ولو بكلمة شكر يشجعني على المزيد من العطاء​


----------



## العبادي_079 (24 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ً حبيبي على الملف الرائع عن الWiMAX واذا في حد يحب يستفسر عن WiMAX ان شاء الله نحن في الخدمة *


----------



## 1مهندس1 (24 أبريل 2010)

*Thanks alot WiMax. We are waiting more from youand Inshallah we will share you more discussion about wireless in general.*


----------



## حيدر الغربان (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nooralhaq (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي wimax على الملف الرائع


----------



## mnr.eng (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ayham87 (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور مش قصرت والله في انتظار المزيد


----------



## نزار مهدي مجيد (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnr.eng (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## heba abd al hadi (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرررررررررا المواضيع الي اللي مئدمها كتير مهمة


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور اخي wimax على الملف الرائع*​


----------



## demha65 (27 يوليو 2010)

:28:


حيدر الغربان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## امجد118 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز ملف رائع جدا كنت ابحث عنه


----------



## abufaisal (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Pumpush (18 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اخوي العزيز


----------



## eng_amir (19 أغسطس 2010)

thnx bro


----------



## أسد القدس (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الكبير (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وزادك الله من فضله وعلمك الحكمة .


----------



## اوس زهير (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور اذا ممكن ترسلي الكود الخاص بنظام الواي ماكس لبرنامج ماتلاب على الايميل هذا [email protected]


----------



## eymy (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام عبد الله (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير والى الأمام وأزيدنا من تلك الأشياء الجميلة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمية سمير فؤاد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله لكم ونفعكم بعلمكم دنيا ودين وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتكم 
شكرا


----------



## سمية سمير فؤاد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AbedAZaben (21 مايو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## gnajar (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكور و الى الامام


----------



## علي حسين عبيد (8 يونيو 2011)

you do the best !!!


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yahiaalmobarak (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ibn khalid (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي الملف الرائع ... مختصر ومفيد .... وفي انتظار المذيد .


----------



## comm engineer (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hasko25 (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
انا عملت على الواي ماكس اذا في احد محتاج شرح فانا جاهز


----------



## نور وليد (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة البصرة (27 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Alaa Eidan (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله ابجهودك الخيرة​


----------



## basloom2002 (7 فبراير 2013)

انا من بعد هذا الملف عرفت معنى الواي ماكس تسلم يالــ غالي


----------



## stihah (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------

